# Control Fan Speed [solved] -> it87 vs. asus_atk0110

## maltinator

Hi,

I have a pwm-able Asus Board (an M4A785TD-M EVO). I am however not satisfied with the possibilities the BIOS gives me to configure the fanspeed.

My problem is, that there are no pwm related files in /sys/class/hwmon/...

I'm using Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 and lm-sensors 3.1.2

sensors-detect has the following output

```
Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `ITE IT8712F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):

  * Chip `AMD Family 10h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)
```

instead of it87 im using the asus_atk0110 module, and it works fine

```
# sensors

atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:     +0.94 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)

 +3.3 Voltage:     +3.38 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

 +5 Voltage:       +5.02 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

 +12 Voltage:     +12.22 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

CPU FAN Speed:     829 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CHASSIS FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

POWER FAN Speed:     0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CPU Temperature:   +44.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

MB Temperature:    +51.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +75.0°C)  

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:       +35.0°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +83.5°C) 
```

So what can I do, to control the fan speed? Or is this for the moment impossible with my board? On which AM3-boards is it possible?

thanks

malteLast edited by maltinator on Wed Jun 30, 2010 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BitJam

 *maltinator wrote:*   

> My problem is, that there are no pwm related files in /sys/class/hwmon/...
> 
> instead of it87 im using the asus_atk0110 module, and it works fine
> 
> So what can I do, to control the fan speed? Or is this for the moment impossible with my board? On which AM3-boards is it possible?

 

Obviously the asus_atk0110 module is not working fine.

I have an ASUS M4A78 PLUS (which has AM3 support) and pwm fan control works (on two out of three fans).   I use the it87 module.  A quick Google showed that the asus_atk0110 module does not support pwm.  I had to use the "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" kernel boot parameter to get it (it87 pwm) to work.  I'm currently using gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r3.

----------

## maltinator

ok ... Everything works fine now with it87, and I am very pleased. Because that's what I bought a low TDP CPU, a huge Fan, BeQuiet power supply and an SSD for: Silence  :Smile: 

Now there are 2 questions left: 1. How dangerous is the "lax" handling of resources? There must be a reason why it's no longer the default behaviour

2. Does anyone know if sometime the asus_atk0110 module will support pwm?

So far, thank you BitJam! Those 200rpm really make a difference to me  :Smile: 

malte

----------

## dufeu

 *BitJam wrote:*   

>  ... I had to use the "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" kernel boot parameter to get it (it87 pwm) to work.  ... 

 

Thank you. This is exactly what I needed to get it87 to load again.

----------

## tnt

that worked for me also, until recently.

currently:

```
Linux host 3.4.38-gentoo #3 SMP Mon Apr 1 19:30:47 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

but, although I have:

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz acpi_enforce_resources=lax
```

I get

```
modprobe w83627ehf

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'w83627ehf': Device or resource busy
```

dmesg just gives:

```
w83627ehf: Found W83667HG chip at 0x290

ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000295-0x0000000000000296 SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR.HWRE 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

if I load asus_atk0110, it works fine, but that doesn't give any kind of control for fans...  :Sad: 

----------

## tnt

found the problem: lilo got emerged in the meanwhile and got installed during the latest 'make install'.

I've replaced lilo with grub (which has the right config), and everything is fine again.

----------

